# Microwaved water kills plant in home grown experiment



## lone wolf (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.naturalnews.com/031929_microwaved_water_plants.html#
An experiment conducted at home for a high school science fair five years ago has verified the dangers of microwave ovens not only to humans, but even to plants and other organic matter. The experiment showed that microwaved water given to a plant causes the plant to wither and die within days; however, another identical plant given water that was boiled on a conventional stove grew normally during the same time period.

Many studies conducted throughout the world have repeatedly highlighted the deleterious effects of microwave ovens on human health. In fact microwave ovens are so dangerous that they were banned in Russia from 1976 to 1987. Twenty years of thorough research by Russian scientists convinced them that the dangers of the devices outweighed the benefits in cooking time. This experiment further verifies their findings.

In the home experiment, filtered water was divided into two parts. One part would be microwaved and allowed to cool before being given to the plant, while the second part would be heated on a conventional stove top and given to an identical plant. Results were observed over a nine day period. By the third day it was already clear that the plant given the microwaved water was not faring as well as its counterpart.

By the ninth day the microwaved plant was virtually nonexistent in its pot, having literally shrunk in size to just a few inches above the soil. The second plant was growing beautifully.























Microwaved prepared meats cause the formation of d-Nitrosodienthanolamines, a well-known carcinogen. Microwaving can also cause some amino acids in foods such as milk and cereal grains to be converted into carcinogens. Even very short exposure for cooked, frozen or raw vegetables turned their plant alkaloids into carcinogenic matter unfit for human consumption. These carcinogenic free radicals formed in plants and especially in root vegetables exposed to microwaves. Broccoli showed a 97% loss of its vitamin C when cooked in a microwave oven.

Studies have shown that human breast milk heated in microwave ovens is altered and that not only is its vitamin content depleted, but some of the amino acids are also rendered biologically inactive. Some of the altered amino acids are poisons to both the nervous system and the kidneys.

Microwave ovens do not heat food evenly. This means that some parts are overcooked, which can change their molecular structure into dangerous carcinogenic substances, while other parts are undercooked increasing the risk of food poisoning.

Not only is the food cooked in microwave ovens dangerous, but also are the devices themselves. Every part from the power cord right up to the magnetron itself, which is the part that actually emits the radiation heating the food, is dangerous due to high levels of EM emissions.

Tests performed by manufacturers at a distance of two inches show that microwaves do leak out of the devices no matter how expensive or well made the model is. However since microwave radiation drops off dramatically with distance, at 20 inches the radiation is approximately 100 times less than at 2 inches, so it's a good idea to stand back from the unit if you must use one.

Microwaves can pass through walls, so if it's placed against an adjacent wall, those on the other side will be exposed to higher levels of radiation.

As this experiment clearly shows, microwaving your food, even if you are just reheating your tea, is definitely not a good idea. The microwaved plant would agree if it could talk.

Sources:
http://www.eutimes.net/2011/03/experiment-mi...
http://www.powerwatch.org.uk/rf/microwaves.a...
Dr. Magda Havas, Trent University


----------



## Tude (Jul 1, 2015)

Unfortunately I use the microwave a lot at work. But have been kind of stopping using it - it's old - and the bottom part is wearing through where the glass plate wheels are going over it. Not like that at all ...


----------



## Kal (Jul 1, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 1, 2015)

The soil level seems to change drastically in the pot on the left. I wonder if the microwave is causing that as well?

I don't nuke my food too often, but damn is that machine convenient.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 1, 2015)

I hate microwaves, but as I've said before, the husband (who is a bit older than me) grew up without many conveniences, so he's not going to give ours, up.

If I had my way, everything would be cooked outside, on an open flame.

Maybe one day.


----------



## Tude (Jul 1, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> The soil level seems to change drastically in the pot on the left. I wonder if the microwave is causing that as well?
> 
> I don't nuke my food too often, but damn is that machine convenient.



sigh - yes


----------



## Deleted member 9332 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm pretty sure this article is a load of bullshit, if you look at some of the other articles these websites publish, they don't exactly seem trustworthy. I'm pretty sure that this is just straight up misinformation,,


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (Jul 2, 2015)

idk man I'd probably buy it but that plants looks very much like it was trimmed back not like it wilted and died on it's own

I don't like microwaves and I try not to use them but this specific experiment doesn't seem legit to me


----------



## Odin (Jul 2, 2015)

I think the real concern is what container you use to microwave your food. 
I've seen to many folks... toss a Styrofoam cup of noodles in to the microwave and then chow down.
Styrofoam is deff not something you want to microwave food in.

As for the microwaves themselves, we are bombarded by radiation all the time. 

http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/life-is-rad


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 2, 2015)

LawrenceofSuburbia said:


> idk man I'd probably buy it but that plants looks very much like it was trimmed back not like it wilted and died on it's own
> 
> I don't like microwaves and I try not to use them but this specific experiment doesn't seem legit to me


i don't know either... i do know microwaved food taste different so it wouldn't surprise me if we could duplicate this experiment.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 2, 2015)

Fuck microwaves. My friend kept ours in the outhouse for a reason.


----------

